

ANTLR 4.0 released - wslh
http://www.antlr.org

======
metajack
Wow! The website is certainly improved.

ANTLR is pretty cool, and I've used it via Clojure for a few things. It was a
lot more pleasant to work with than many other similar tools.

Here's a short interview about some of the new things:
[http://www.antlr.org/wiki/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=29130...](http://www.antlr.org/wiki/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=29130850)

~~~
wslh
Yes, and the author make important improvements in the parsing algorithm.

------
octo_t
antlr is great for rapid prototyping and testing of a new language/grammar,
and will check whether or not your grammar is LL(1) or LL(*) etc.

